# stimulus check



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning..just got my stimulus check in the mail. Intend to mail it to a relative in the U.S. to deposit it in his bank account till I come back to the states later this year.
My question is how should I sign the check in the back..should i also enter my SS nbr. Should I also include the name of my relative....How should the back of the check look like...I heard some u.s. banks have not accepted checks from abroad, for not being properly endorsed in the back. Thanks so much


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The process is called endorsing a check (to a third party) and this explains how to do it:
https://www.wikihow.com/Sign-over-a-Check


----------



## Jerome Washington (Jan 8, 2021)

crisvic said:


> Good morning..just got my stimulus check in the mail. Intend to mail it to a relative in the U.S. to deposit it in his bank account till I come back to the states later this year.
> My question is how should I sign the check in the back..should i also enter my SS nbr. Should I also include the name of my relative....How should the back of the check look like...I heard some u.s. banks have not accepted checks from abroad, for not being properly endorsed in the back. Thanks so much


were u able to get the check cashed? if so which bank were they able to cash it at?


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

cashed the check at my local bank in Spain...very expensive


----------



## Jerome Washington (Jan 8, 2021)

crisvic said:


> cashed the check at my local bank in Spain...very expensive


AA rip. I would cash it here in Finland but it takes up to 4months to get the money XD


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

it only took 3 weeks


----------



## Jerome Washington (Jan 8, 2021)

crisvic said:


> it only took 3 weeks


that gives me hope they were just exaggerating


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

crisvic said:


> it only took 3 weeks


so when you say you 'cashed' the check, do you mean you deposited the check and it took 3 weeks to clear; and you could only draw on that check once it had cleared?
i.e you did not walk into the bank with the check and they gave you the money there and then.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

No...sorry....deposited the check..waited not quite a month till it cleared and then up to you what to do with it...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Crawford said:


> so when you say you 'cashed' the check, do you mean you deposited the check and it took 3 weeks to clear; and you could only draw on that check once it had cleared?
> i.e you did not walk into the bank with the check and they gave you the money there and then.


Generally speaking, in much of Europe you can't "cash" a check in that sense. A paper check is almost always a "crossed check" which means that it can only be deposited into an account of the payee. When I had my husband endorse his Covid relief check to me so that I could put it into my US account and then pay the amount into his account here in France, he said that endorsing checks to someone else is no longer allowed in France.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, in much of Europe you can't "cash" a check in that sense. A paper check is almost always a "crossed check" which means that it can only be deposited into an account of the payee. When I had my husband endorse his Covid relief check to me so that I could put it into my US account and then pay the amount into his account here in France, he said that endorsing checks to someone else is no longer allowed in France.


Yes, that is my understanding..... people still use the phrase 'cashing the check' when what they mean is depositing the check, waiting for it to clear, and then having the money available to them.


----------



## Pixelboy411 (Feb 17, 2021)

I currently live in Mexico with only a Mexican bank account and my family received my paper stimulus in the U.S. They were told at their bank (Wells Fargo) that they couldn't deposit the endorsed check. Both parties had to be there in person. Apparently PayPal has a way to cash paper checks, but only if you have a U.S. PayPal account. Still looking for a solution.


----------

